# Packers vs. Cowboys



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm looking forward to this game.Should be a good one.Glad my cable gets the NFL Channel.Just hope it is a nail biter right to the end.I could care less about who wins between these 2,just want a good game to watch.

I think the most interesting thing will be how the Boys handle GB's 4-5 reciever sets.If Farve doesn't throw a bunch of interceptions......ala Eli Manning.....it should be a good one.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If anyone knows of a place that is showing the game in Bismarck/Mandan please let me know. I am going to give BWW a call this afternoon to see if they have the NFL network.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Tonight we should find out just how good the Packers are.....should be a fun game.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Shu said:


> Tonight we should find out just how good the Packers are.....should be a fun game.


On November 11th 2007 they were 34-0 good ! oke:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the news flash. 

Which Cowboy is the bounty tonight?? oke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Shu said:



> Which Cowboy is the bounty tonight?? oke:


Hopefully it is T.O. ........I like Romo too much for him to be the bounty!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shu,

Tonight??? The game is on Thursday. You're excited to watch the Pack win...I understand...another closet Packer fan! :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Lets go Cowboys!!!! I need a week off from all the ish I get on a daily basis from all of my cheese head friends. This may be my last chance for a quiet week for the rest of the regular season. I am pulling for Romo to TO for a TD at least 5 times!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> Shu,
> 
> Tonight??? The game is on Thursday. You're excited to watch the Pack win...I understand...another closet Packer fan! :lol:


Whoops, good catch. I am excited to see the game, but not to see the Pack win. I grew up in WI so I am hoping for a Packer butt kicking so I can call my buddies and give them a little crap. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

gunna be a good game. packers gunna win. and we got it on local channels here


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Shu said:
> 
> 
> > Which Cowboy is the bounty tonight?? oke:
> ...


I'd say you're a closet cowboy rube and you have a man crush. 

The unfortunate part of this game is that someone will win. I'm pulling for both teams to lose. I just can't wait to see mr."I don't know why i smile all the time, my publicist told me it was good for my image" romo pound the ball down in the endzone like he's just single handidly broke 6 tackles on way to the endzone or mr. "i take pain killers to get over the pain of doing commercials for wranglers" Favre jump around like a school girl if he throws a touchdown. What would top it off is if John Madden were doing the game and we'd have to be subjected to another favre tribute game. I think i just puked a little bit. uke:

GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fine citizens on and off the field.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck .....Romo is from Green Bay country...... :lost:

Sad thing is .....Bryant Gumble is doing the game......he is an awful play by play man.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

you're right Ken - he is a terrible announcer :x


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm sick to my stomach in the anticipation of this game...literally I can't eat anything. This always happens before Packer games...my wife thinks I'm nuts.

Any of you other fans get nervous before your teams play?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

No. It's just entertainment. Get a life.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

MAK said:


> No. It's just entertainment. Get a life.


Sorry my life doesn't live up to your standards almighty!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

how about that touchdown run by Ryan Grant?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Aaron Rodgers awesome news!!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Jeeesus, it's not even halftime yet and Owens already has over 140 yards according to the updates I'm watching....

Looks like everything the Packers needed is going the exact opposite way. At least the running game's stepping up.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> I'm sick to my stomach in the anticipation of this game...literally I can't eat anything. This always happens before Packer games...


It's usually because Packer fans are half way thru a 30 pack before kickoff!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

majkowski


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow...bad...bad game. More injuries...inability of our DBs to stop anyone and huge 3rd down miscues. There were questionable calls on the TO/Harris INT and pass interference on Williams, but Dallas still beat us.

Rodgers looks promising though! I caught your reference Dosch...that's the same way Favre got his job.

The young players needed to get their a$$es whooped...knock them down a bit. Hopefully, we'll be healthy if we see them again!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

great outcome and a much needed ego check for the fans of the Packers. There is not a team in the NFC that is going to stay with the Pats or Indy or even the Steelers.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Do you really think so Ron? I would take Dallas over Indy by 10, but Dallas/Pittsburgh might be a little closer. Dallas never seems to do all that great (but still good) when Big Ben and his guys play that hard-nosed Steeler football.

Although I'm not a fan of either Dallas or GB, I was holding out hope for the Pack for a while there. I think that if they had all of their starters it may have been even closer, but Dallas just has too many weapons.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> great outcome and a much needed ego check for the fans of the Packers. There is not a team in the NFC that is going to stay with the Pats or Indy or even the Steelers.


Ron...the Pats maybe...but the Steelers...the ones who lost to the Browns and most recently barely beat the Dolphins...I don't care out crappy the field and weather were.

Your anger and hatred for my fellow cheeseheads is clouding your vision! 8) I think Philly proved and NFC team can hang...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good game to watch.......Bring cheeseheads down to earth.

I was impressed with Aaron Rodgers. Even if it is only 1/2 of a game.I agreed with "Neon Deion".....Packers were better off with Rodgers instead of Farve.Cowboys defense was all over Farve.Made him throw 2 typically dumb passes for interceptions......looked tentative against Rodgers.Plus Rodgers with young legs looked much more mobile.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree Ken...Favre still tries to do too much at times. Rodgers presented a better opportunity to win tonight. They're still 10-2 and helluva a lot better than *anyone* in the division!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

See Taddy a fan of football vs a fan of a team can see the difference in the AFC and NFC teams in regards to separation! The Philly game is a bump in the road for a team that has been playing at a very high level. For the Pack or any other NFC team to have a similar chance, the Pats need to play a very poor game and the NFC team play its best.

The offense of the Pats is great and defense solid, Indy is still a very formidable offense with a better defense which has been banged up as of late. Pittsburgh is a physical team on both sides of the ball and has a good QB and wide out that can beat you on offense as well as a solid runner.

The Browns also are a solid team that is getting better and better, they are learning how to win, which is something that is scary because a team like that catches other teams off guard by thinking ! Oh their just the Browns.

Those teams are the top teams in the NFL. Records aside, they will day in and day out beat the NFC teams going away. It bothers me greatly to see the NFC slip into the status that was held by the AFC for so many years!

Remember it was Farve and GB who lost to the Broncos and ended the NFC reign of being the elite division! Other than Tampa since I cannot think of another NFC team that has won the Superbowl?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Remember it was Farve and GB who lost to the Broncos and ended the NFC reign of being the elite division! Other than Tampa since I cannot think of another NFC team that has won the Superbowl?


Yeah, that was the beginning of a downward spiral for the NFC. The Rams won it in '99. I'll buy your discussion on the Pats and maybe the Colts (when healthy) but Dallas and GB are better than the Browns and Steelers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When watching the pre-game last night on the NFL channel......they showed a lot of the old footage from years gone by between the Pack and Boys.I thought one of the most interesting comments was....."If not for 2 plays in 66 and 67 the Super Bowl trophy would be called ....The Landry Trophy.......not The Lombardi Trophy.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> When watching the pre-game last night on the NFL channel......they showed a lot of the old footage from years gone by between the Pack and Boys.I thought one of the most interesting comments was....."If not for 2 plays in 66 and 67 the Super Bowl trophy would be called ....The Landry Trophy.......not The Lombardi Trophy.


Just goes to show us how important each play is. What was the other play besides Starr's TD in the Ice Bowl?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I can't remember but it happened the following year.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

A teacher in the school I teach at gave a kid detention last Friday for making fun of her (she is a packer fan) b.c the packers lost to the cowboys. Time to get a grip on things if you ask me.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gooseguy10 said:


> A teacher in the school I teach at gave a kid detention last Friday for making fun of her (she is a packer fan) b.c the packers lost to the cowboys. Time to get a grip on things if you ask me.


Yeah...I agree...the little bastard should have been expelled! oke: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> > A teacher in the school I teach at gave a kid detention last Friday for making fun of her (she is a packer fan) b.c the packers lost to the cowboys. Time to get a grip on things if you ask me.
> ...


Taddy you make me laugh!!!!!!!

Reminds me of my days in Madison when I would torment you poor Packer Fans!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Taddy you make me laugh!!!!!!!
> 
> Reminds me of my days in Madison when I would torment you poor Packer Fans!


I'm here all night and on Saturday's from 8 til midnight!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Took me a while but I finally got the crew to understand that a Packer loss did not mean you had to beat the spouse, drink until the alarm went off to go to work. But it did mean that the puke should at least be cleaned from the front of the clothes and shoes!!!!! 

I remember well the Monday after the Pack lost to the Cowboys in the NFC Championship game. My workers came in the next morning all mopey eyed and cranky.

I walked to the front of the store and pointed to the Sun and reminded them that it did rise, and that it would set that evening as well. Nobody's mother or father had died nor was it a national holiday.

I then told them to grab their ears and pull hard. When the light hit their eyes it meant they where successful in their removal and now it was time to get their butts to work!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Took me a while but I finally got the crew to understand that a Packer loss did not mean you had to beat the spouse, drink until the alarm went off to go to work. But it did mean that the puke should at least be cleaned from the front of the clothes and shoes!!!!!
> 
> I remember well the Monday after the Pack lost to the Cowboys in the NFC Championship game. My workers came in the next morning all mopey eyed and cranky.
> 
> ...


No arguments there...it's definitely a different breed. I can't say I haven't been part of it...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

not happening againg  cowboys suck


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

giants for the win


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just hope Eli has 1 more good game in him.Forcast for Sunday is 4 above......could be interesting.

Although the Pukers going to the super bowl against an undeafted New England and becoming roadkill would be fine.The past 8 years the loser of the super bowl didn't make the playoffs the next year.

Seeing Randy Moss geting 4-5 touchdowns against the Pukers would bring back fond memories. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> I just hope Eli has 1 more good game in him.Forcast for Sunday is 4 above......could be interesting.
> 
> Although the Pukers going to the super bowl against an undeafted New England and becoming roadkill would be fine.The past 8 years the loser of the super bowl didn't make the playoffs the next year.
> 
> Seeing Randy Moss geting 4-5 touchdowns against the Pukers would bring back fond memories. :beer:


Ken,

Hang on to what you can! I'd take the Packers' situation over the Queens any day! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It's funny, Packer fans alwasy say that losing the Superbowl is a disgrace and no accomplishment at all, but when the Packers lose this years years, it will be a big deal..........Hmmmmmm, Why the difference??? uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> It's funny, Packer fans alwasy say that losing the Superbowl is a disgrace and no accomplishment at all, but when the Packers lose this years years, it will be a big deal..........Hmmmmmm, Why the difference??? uke:


Never said it wouldn't be a disappointment!  Did you see me say the Pack will lose? Nope...I simply said they're in a better situation than the Queens...don't you agree? :lol:

The Pack will beat NY and then the AFC rep in AZ! I don't take your harassment too seriously, what else do Queen fans have to do this time of the year?

Plus, as it stands 3 for 4 in SB's is much better then 0-4! 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would take it in a hear beat!!! I always thought it was better to still be playing than not.
I don't know if I will be able to take the passing the torch, old gunslinger vs. young gun, and all the other accolades that will be heaped up come Super Bowl Sunday!! Don't get me wrong, I think Favre is great.....I just cannot stand the love fest that Madden et al have with him!!!! uke:

Why is it every time I think of Favre, I cannot help but think of the Something about Mary ending where he cannot pronounce Favre!!!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I haven't been on the site much lately due to work, however they were kind enough to let me take this past Friday off so I could drive to Lambeau and watch the SHALACKING (after the first 2 minutes that is) of the Seahawks.

LET THE FAVRE LOVEFEST BEGIN (well, actually continue) hahahaha


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Hang on to what you can! I'd take the Packers' situation over the Queens any day! :lol:


Only as long as Farve is QB.....and I am still waiting for him to self-destruct.

Remmi.....good for you to be able to see them play.Should be fun watching them all freeze their butts off.Gametime temp of 5 above dropping as the game proceeds.Whichever team loses will complain about bringing back the "Icebowl."Expect to see lots of comparisons and video from that game.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Expect to see a lot of frost bite and flasks.


----------

